# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: مشکل در رسم نمودار خطی با چارت Line

## Hamid19

سلام دوستان خسته نباشین

من با  VS 2005 کار میکنم و میخواهم یک نمودار خطی با chart کریستال ریپورت بکشم

مقادیر من به فرض   (6و3) و (10و5) و (140و70) هست نمودار این 3 نقطه یک خط صاف است ولی کریستال ریپورت هنگام کشیدن آنرا خط شکسته می کشد و دلیل آن اینست که

فاصله بین 3و 5 که 2 است با فاصله بین 5 و70 که 65 است را در نمودار یکی در نظر میگیرد
در واقع 3 نقطه با فاصله مساوی روی محور x ها میگذارد و y آنهار مقدار دهی میکند

حال باید چه کار کنم تا نمودارم درست رسم شود؟

----------


## Hamid19

یعنی هیچ کس بلد نیست؟

----------


## understand

سلام 
دو حالت داره حالات دیگه رو تست کنین جواب میگیرین
همون قسمت که نوع چارت رو انتخاب می کنین سمت راست 6 حالت داره که مثلا یکی مقادیر رو با % نشون میده

----------

